# Medical Exam - Vision Standard



## johnjohn

I wanted to see if anyone have any insight on the vision requirement for HRD. I have searched the forum and understand that as of 2007 the standard uncorrected vision is 20/100. I am set to have my medical exam next week and believe that this maybe an issue since my uncorrected vision is 20/200 uncorrected but 20/20 corrected. In my search, I did not see a clear cut answer of whether vision worse than 20/100 will dq me from moving forward.

I am considering LASIK but was trying to push it off until I get work (currently unemployed) but if this indeed does dq me, I will move forward with it. Anyone know if there is a certain period until HRD will accept lasik corrections?

Also, I understand that the vision requirement is a medical standard for Civil Service, my department is a campus PD but they will be sending me to a full-time MPTC academy. So I am not sure whether the requirement will be an issue.


----------



## Guest

The HRD medical standard is to get approval to take the PAT which is required to attend a full-time academy. You must meet those standards.

I say get the LASIK asap. It'll make life a lot easier. No glasses to worry about in the academy, etc., and you prob won't get OCed due to the recent surgery (If you're a bitch like me, that's great news).


----------



## johnjohn

Thanks GMass. Scheduling some consultation right now.

Do you think it would be best to postpone the exam, which is scheduled for next Monday?


----------



## Guest

That's up to you. If you postpone it will your job shit-can you? When is the academy slated to begin? You MUST have your PAT completed at least 30 days before the academy start date, so the exam at least a week before then so that blood work and physicians' reports can be completed.


----------



## johnjohn

June 3rd is the academy date. I am thinking, I should go to the April 1st exam and have them fail my vision and submit for a re-examination for the vision.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Get LASIK. Worth every dollar and then some. I got it specifically for a potential career in LE, I advise you do the same.


----------



## Guest

Which academy? Which school? Good luck. If they're sending you to the f/t academy, it's likely a good gig with big $
I'd get Lasik scheduled for next week if you can. If they fail you, get it done and get re-tested the following week. That should give you time, provided your employer will allow that. I'd talk to your employer asap. Better to get in front of any possible issues, not play catch-up and be cramped for time.


----------



## johnjohn

Lowell Police Academy with UMass-Lowell. Gig isn't bad pay but got to start somewhere. Thanks for your helpful advice, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Guest

I just applied. 20/20 vision and full-time academy. I got your slot, bitchhhhhhhh

jk, good luck.


----------



## Guest

LASIK is worth it. Hubby used to wear glasses, which was a huge PITA on the job. He was on a mv stop, rain pouring down, the guy got out of his vehicle holding what looked like a weapon (because his glasses were wet and foggy). Turned out to be a CD case. He scheduled the surgery soon after, and is now 20/20. The recovery period was easy, only a couple days.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## johnjohn

GMass said:


> I just applied. 20/20 vision and full-time academy. I got your slot, bitchhhhhhhh
> 
> jk, good luck.


lol



right.as.rain said:


> LASIK is worth it. Hubby used to wear glasses, which was a huge PITA on the job. He was on a mv stop, rain pouring down, the guy got out of his vehicle holding what looked like a weapon (because his glasses were wet and foggy). Turned out to be a CD case. He scheduled the surgery soon after, and is now 20/20. The recovery period was easy, only a couple days.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


Just booked my LASIK. Because I wear contacts I have to wait 2 weeks.


----------



## Edmizer1

I transferred and had to take the new vision standard about 13 years ago right after they made you take it uncorrected at 20/200. I was *way* over that uncorrected at something like 20/800. I see now that you posted that its 20/100. I was able to pass the 20/200 standard with 20/800 vision uncorrected. I didn't do great, but I passed. You should probably be able to pass a 20/100 test with 20/200 vision without a problem. You would not want to live with 20/200 glasses for 20/100 vision, but you should be able to get past a test. I later had LASIK and it changed my quality of life. It is not something you can just run out and get. Your vision will also be all over the place for the first couple of months. Not something you want when entering an academy.


----------



## HuskyH-2

My buddy had LASIK before the academy. His vision went in and out before it settled. Think he said it takes about a month or 2, before your at peak vision. His first weeks after the surgery were hairy though, one eye was good other was blurry, stuff like that.


----------



## Johnny Law

Do you guys have coke bottle lenses for glasses/contacts?


----------



## USAF286

Haha I work with a guy who rocks the basic training issued BCG's. He looks like a real dolt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnjohn

Edmizer1 said:


> I transferred and had to take the new vision standard about 13 years ago right after they made you take it uncorrected at 20/200. I was *way* over that uncorrected at something like 20/800. I see now that you posted that its 20/100. I was able to pass the 20/200 standard with 20/800 vision uncorrected. I didn't do great, but I passed. You should probably be able to pass a 20/100 test with 20/200 vision without a problem. You would not want to live with 20/200 glasses for 20/100 vision, but you should be able to get past a test. I later had LASIK and it changed my quality of life. It is not something you can just run out and get. Your vision will also be all over the place for the first couple of months. Not something you want when entering an academy.


Taking GMass' advice I spoke to my LT about the situation, she looked up the medical standard manual and said I should be okay so as long as my corrected is 20/20 on each eye, which I am. She too, stated that I should hold off on the LASIK until I get a definite answer



Johnny Law said:


> Do you guys have coke bottle lenses for glasses/contacts?


No, lol.
.


----------



## Johnny Law

USAF286 said:


> Haha I work with a guy who rocks the basic training issued BCG's. He looks like a real dolt.


Birth control glasses like Lt. Ring?


----------



## USAF286

Johnny Law said:


> Birth control glasses like Lt. Ring?


Haha yep! Built just like him too. Little skinny fella.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tms1989

right.as.rain said:


> LASIK is worth it. Hubby used to wear glasses, which was a huge PITA on the job. He was on a mv stop, rain pouring down, the guy got out of his vehicle holding what looked like a weapon (because his glasses were wet and foggy). Turned out to be a CD case. He scheduled the surgery soon after, and is now 20/20. The recovery period was easy, only a couple days.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


Where did your husband go for lasik? I'm curious because I'm having the same issue being on midnights and barely being able to read a plate number without my glasses on . . .


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

If I knew then, what I know now about LASIK, I would have done it 10 years ago. I'm happy having done it 3 years ago, but not having glasses is a blessing. 17 years was enough.


----------



## Guest

tms1989 said:


> Where did your husband go for lasik? I'm curious because I'm having the same issue being on midnights and barely being able to read a plate number without my glasses on . . .


Dr. Kornmehl in Wellesley. His website is visionboston.com. He's pricey, even after the discount he gives/gave to LEOs (took us a few yrs to pay off, but now hubby finally owns his eyes again. LOL). But he's excellent, wrote a book on LASIK eye surgery, and was big in the development and progress of the procedure. Good luck.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## johnjohn

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> If I knew then, what I know now about LASIK, I would have done it 10 years ago. I'm happy having done it 3 years ago, but not having glasses is a blessing. 17 years was enough.


How long before you got back on your feet? I am hearing next day?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Woke up the next day and could see the clock on the cable box across the room flawlessly, which i could never clearly see without glasses. Got in my truck, headed down the highway and thought, "Holy Shit!! I can see everything." Went to my post op, checked my eyes out, and was told to buy sunglasses. Driving at night blows for 2 months, halos are no joke. Every light, taillight, traffic light, headlight etc has a halo. Once that near little side effect settles, it's incredible. 

I was 20/40-20/50 before it. Now, I'm 20/20 in each eye, and 20/15 combined.


----------



## lofu

+10 on the LASIK. I failed my eye test for the job, got LASIK. Retested in about a week and the rest is history. Very glad the failed test pushed me to do it. Couldn't imagine still dealing with glasses and contacts.


----------



## johnjohn

lofu said:


> +10 on the LASIK. I failed my eye test for the job, got LASIK. Retested in about a week and the rest is history. Very glad the failed test pushed me to do it. Couldn't imagine still dealing with glasses and contacts.


What was your uncorrected vision? And did you fail because of that or because both yout corrected and uncorrected was not within the standard?


----------



## diddy2003

Lasik was the best thing I have done. I did it right after getting on the job. 20/15 now. It was definitely worth it. I hated glasses and contacts. I wish I had done it in college when I was playing sports. Makes a big difference.


----------



## lofu

johnjohn said:


> What was your uncorrected vision? And did you fail because of that or because both yout corrected and uncorrected was not within the standard?


It's been a few years but if I remember correctly, my uncorrected tested at like 20/400. Corrected was 20/20.

My test was fucked up in that I had worn my contacts and took them out just prior to the test. Anyone who has worn contacts knows that your sight is blurry for some time after taking them out. If I had waited the 24 hours without wearing them and retested, I might have passed but there was no way I was taking that chance.


----------



## johnjohn

lofu said:


> It's been a few years but if I remember correctly, my uncorrected tested at like 20/400. Corrected was 20/20.
> 
> My test was fucked up in that I had worn my contacts and took them out just prior to the test. Anyone who has worn contacts knows that your sight is blurry for some time after taking them out. If I had waited the 24 hours without wearing them and retested, I might have passed but there was no way I was taking that chance.


Do you mind me asking where did you go for your Lasik and how much did it cost you? The place I am suppose to go in for evaluation has told me it would cost me $4,600 for both eye.


----------



## HuskyH-2

My buddy spent 3800, at New England eye center


----------



## Guest

You only get one pair of eyes. I'd rather go to the guy who writes the book, not the guy offering the "buy one - get one" at the mall. 

gluck


----------



## Guest

johnjohn said:


> Do you mind me asking where did you go for your Lasik and how much did it cost you? The place I am suppose to go in for evaluation has told me it would cost me $4,600 for both eye.


I think we paid around $5000 for both eyes... that was about 6 yrs ago.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

johnjohn said:


> Do you mind me asking where did you go for your Lasik and how much did it cost you? The place I am suppose to go in for evaluation has told me it would cost me $4,600 for both eye.


Exactly how much I paid.


----------



## lofu

johnjohn said:


> Do you mind me asking where did you go for your Lasik and how much did it cost you? The place I am suppose to go in for evaluation has told me it would cost me $4,600 for both eye.


I went to Mass Eye and Ear for mine. 4600 sounds about dead on. Unfortunately, the Dr. who did mine has winced moved to Chicago to become the head of Surgery at some Hospital out there.

I believe it was Sailor Jerry who said "A good tattoo ain't cheap and cheap tattoo ain't good." That could easily apply here. Most places should have finance options.


----------



## johnjohn

After a little research I found out that If you go through Qualsight, the cost nearly drops 50%, same doctor and procedure. 

The doctor I am consulting with is Samir Melki from Boston Laser (Boston Eye Group).


----------



## USM C-2

lofu said:


> I went to Mass Eye and Ear for mine. 4600 sounds about dead on. Unfortunately, the Dr. who did mine has winced moved to Chicago to become the head of Surgery at some Hospital out there.
> 
> I believe it was Sailor Jerry who said "A good tattoo ain't cheap and cheap tattoo ain't good." That could easily apply here. Most places should have finance options.


She Who Must Be Obeyed had hers done at MEEI as well, back around the early 2000's. Dr. was Dimitri Azar, who did, in fact, write the book on it. Or at least a book on it. She had to have LASEK due to the existing curvature, but it's been at least ten years and except for reading glasses is very happy.

LASEK has a longer recovery and more pain. The price was about $5k total.

Bottom line is I would not hesitate to get it.


----------



## lofu

USM C-4 said:


> She Who Must Be Obeyed had hers done at MEEI as well, back around the early 2000's. Dr. was Dimitri Azar, who did, in fact, write the book on it. Or at least a book on it. She had to have LASEK due to the existing curvature, but it's been at least ten years and except for reading glasses is very happy.
> 
> LASEK has a longer recovery and more pain. The price was about $5k total.
> 
> Bottom line is I would not hesitate to get it.


That's who did mine.


----------



## cchc28

I went through the same thing in 2006. Failed the uncorrected vision test... Called my Chief from the Doctor's Office and told him what was up. He offered to hold my spot. Within 10 mins I had an appointment to get LASIK.

TRUST ME WHEN I TELL YOU: Do your research. Find out what laser the office is using, and do research on that. I spent a tad under $5000 for both eyes... Best thing I ever did.

They Doctor MAY try to talk you in to a procedure called PRK. It is like LASIK, but the end result is a little more "solid". I went the PRK way. The recovery time was about a month and a half. Two weeks of that were 99-100% WITHOUT vision. Probably one of the most frightening things ever. Based on what your telling us, you don't have that kinda recovery time available. The doc will probably try to sell the PRK to you based on the LE career, just trust me when I tell you that the recovery is miserable.


----------



## johnjohn

cchc28 said:


> I went through the same thing in 2006. Failed the uncorrected vision test... Called my Chief from the Doctor's Office and told him what was up. He offered to hold my spot. Within 10 mins I had an appointment to get LASIK.
> 
> TRUST ME WHEN I TELL YOU: Do your research. Find out what laser the office is using, and do research on that. I spent a tad under $5000 for both eyes... Best thing I ever did.
> 
> They Doctor MAY try to talk you in to a procedure called PRK. It is like LASIK, but the end result is a little more "solid". I went the PRK way. The recovery time was about a month and a half. Two weeks of that were 99-100% WITHOUT vision. Probably one of the most frightening things ever. Based on what your telling us, you don't have that kinda recovery time available. The doc will probably try to sell the PRK to you based on the LE career, just trust me when I tell you that the recovery is miserable.


You are spot on.

I visited the Lasik Vision Institute (Burlington) last week and was informed by the optometrist, not the surgeon, that I do not qualify for LASIK because my cornea is too thin. So they tried selling me the PRK procedure and gave me the whole talk about how it's a much better option for LE and military because it's much more "durable". I was what they considered a border line candidate; I was initially disqualified by the optometrist because I had a cornea thickness of 495micons and their minimum thickness was 500microns, but the measured thickness didn't account for the fact that I have been wearing contacts daily which thinned out my cornea a bit. So I was told that the final decision was up to the surgeon. At this point, I felt like I was no longer a patient but rather just another person they were trying to sell something to.

I spoke with another place, Boston Laser, they said that it shouldn't be a problem for them because their technology/procedure tailors to my exact problem. Their procedure/technology, known as Intralase or iLasik (Bladeless) is a 100% Laser procedure. This technology allows them to control the thickness of the top flap. Most importantly, the doctor who does your pre-op and evaulation is the doctor who will actually perform the surgery and not random people. When I went to the Lasik Institute I felt like I was getting pushed to different workers like an assembly line and not once did I meet the surgeon.

I did a good amount of research on PRK and came to the conclusion that this procedure will not work for me because of the recovery time.


----------



## btbamfan90

Failed the medical exam for full time police academy because of the vision test. I was 20/200. I had to be 20/100 uncorrected. So I got lasik and it was the best thing I could have done. If you have the money go for it, and dont go cheap, its your vision on the line.


----------



## Johnny Law

cchc28 said:


> They Doctor MAY try to talk you in to a procedure called PRK. It is like LASIK, but the end result is a little more "solid". I went the PRK way. The recovery time was about a month and a half. Two weeks of that were 99-100% WITHOUT vision. .


You were blind for two weeks? Fuck that jazz


----------



## NU12

I failed the civil service medical exam because my uncorrected vision was well over 20/300. I had Lasik surgery as soon as possible and I was rehired with 20/20 vision. To anyone thinking about getting it, go for it. It is money well spent and it would be a shame to let your eyesight disqualify you for the job.


----------



## johnjohn

I finally finished my medical eval today and still can not get a definite answer on this question, even with the Doctor. When I asked him about whether my vision is going to be an issue or not, he said "well, I am not sure but since it's a campus department and you won't be doing much real police work it might not be an issue". Nothing like a double slap in the face; he couldn't even give me an answer and then degrades the position.


----------



## cchc28

Johnny Law said:


> You were blind for two weeks? Fuck that jazz


It was, without a doubt, one of the most depressing things ever. But.... the upside of this was I stayed in the living room and listened to Bubba The Love Sponge till I could see again.... As they say, "Make chicken shit into chicken salad."


----------



## johnjohn

Just wanted to update the thread, so future candidates will have a definite answer on the topic. I did indeed fail the medical because of my vision, uncorrected 20/100 vision each eye is required and anything worse than that will be a fail. As far as I know the medical standards set forth by HRD covers civil service, University of Massachusetts and Environmental Police.

For those interested in law enforcement and have bad eyesight, get Lasik done now. There's more to process of becoming LE than just passing the civil service test, do your due diligence now and it will make the process easier later.

I had my IntraLasik procedure done yesterday morning, no pain, no problem and I am back at it the next day. The worse part of the procedure were the hours after the surgery, not because I was in pain but rather because it was absolutely boring. I had to keep my eyes shut for 4 hours in complete darkness.


----------



## lofu

I kept waiting for the update saying "I finally did it."

Are you still within the time table for The Academy?


----------



## Goose

johnjohn said:


> The worse part of the procedure were the hours after the surgery, not because I was in pain but rather because it was absolutely boring. I had to keep my eyes shut for 4 hours in complete darkness.


Thanks for the info and the update. Was sleeping for four hours not an option?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Odd... After my LASIK treatment my eyesight was cloudy, as if I was looking through milk. I was given a valium so i did pass out for a bit. 7pm that night my vision was much improved, by the morning it was incredible.


----------



## johnjohn

lofu said:


> I kept waiting for the update saying "I finally did it."
> 
> Are you still within the time table for The Academy?


Thanks brother! But I did make it for the academy. Well I still have the pass the PAT which is set for May 2nd that would be the last day to take it to make the 30 day timetable since the academy is the June 3rd.



frank said:


> Thanks for the info and the update. Was sleeping for four hours not an option?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


For some reason I had a hard time falling asleep but I think it was because I was overly excited to start reading random words off the walls.



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Odd... After my LASIK treatment my eyesight was cloudy, as if I was looking through milk. I was given a valium so i did pass out for a bit. 7pm that night my vision was much improved, by the morning it was incredible.


I was given valium also but I didn't feel a huge effect.

As soon as the second laser hit I could see everything clearly. The next morning I had my post op and vision tested out 20/20 in both eye, best money spent.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

johnjohn said:


> I was given valium also but I didn't feel a huge effect.
> 
> As soon as the second laser hit I could see everything clearly. The next morning I had my post op and vision tested out 20/20 in both eye, best money spent.


Maybe I feel asleep so easily because I barely slept the night before as I was so excited to have laser beams shot into my eyes, so I think that may have had something to do with it. At 210lbs, the 5mg valium didn't do anything for me while I was there.

Isn't it awesome to be able to see everything, without glasses or contacts? Glad you got it done man. Where was your surgery anyway?


----------



## johnjohn

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Maybe I feel asleep so easily because I barely slept the night before as I was so excited to have laser beams shot into my eyes, so I think that may have had something to do with it. At 210lbs, the 5mg valium didn't do anything for me while I was there.
> 
> Isn't it awesome to be able to see everything, without glasses or contacts? Glad you got it done man. Where was your surgery anyway?


My wife got so annoyed with me the day after because I walked around reading everything off the wall. It feels great!

I went to Dr. Samir Melki, Boston Laser/Boston Eye Group, in Brookline. I highly recommend this place, not only because they are great at what they do but there's a lot of eye candy, especially the optometrist. During the pre-op I tried to slip my glasses on as often as I could haha. But honestly, I went to 3-4 other places and I have to say this place have more advanced technology and equipment, hence the $1,500 premium compared to other facilities. I didn't qualify with the other places because they use a bladed procedure but since Dr. Melki's place only perform bladeless Lasik he was able to do Lasik on my eyes instead of PRK/Lasek.


----------

